# Craftsman super router model315.17390



## HalW (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forum but I thought someone might know where to get a collet and rotary ring and a collet nut for an old Craftsman super router model 315.17390 any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HalW said:


> Hi I am new to the forum but I thought someone might know where to get a collet and rotary ring and a collet nut for an old Craftsman super router model 315.17390 any help is appreciated. thanks


G'day Hal

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hal welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

HI, welcome from an "also new member".
You can go to Sears parts web site and put in the model number. You will see the parts diagram and order info there. Good luck.


----------



## Tim Lombardi (Jun 10, 2021)

barking spider said:


> HI, welcome from an "also new member".
> You can go to Sears parts web site and put in the model number. You will see the parts diagram and order info there. Good luck.


I have the craftsman super router and the Sears and everybody else indicates the part is obsolete and no longer available. Others say that the router may have been made by B&D or others for sears. Best of luck.


----------



## biotec (Nov 17, 2019)

good luck 315 series made by Diehl Mfg Co (portable power tools, prior to Ryobi) Diehl Manufacturing Co. - History | VintageMachinery.org more info Craftsman 315.17390


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Tim Lombardi


----------



## biotec (Nov 17, 2019)

CRAFTSMAN 315.175 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download | ManualsLib this is close to what you have. it lists a collet number 989985-003 collet nut only it seems the it is also the Ryobi Part # 989985003 collet nut r160/165/175
happy hunting


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Great post biotec. !!!


----------

